# Removing 2" rusted pipe out of a 7" slab of concrete?



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

mikeswoods said:


> How will you pull out the plug and the 2 feet of post under it?:whistling


 :laughing:

More than likely the slab is 10" MAX. I don't know for sure but I figured these post were installed by drilling a core hole and inserting the pipe the depth of the slab and grouting it in.

So there's no problem getting the core out..

If the slab was poored over existing fencing that's a whole different thing. 

In that case I would just get a pipe that would fit in the I.D. of the old pipe. And sleeve on a new pipe.


----------

